# which 4x4 should i get



## kooixh (Dec 18, 2009)

i am going to get a new 4x4 cube which of these should i get

1:tiled QJ
2:eastsheen 
3:meffert 
4:rubik's(this is a joke pls don't say rubik's)
5:mini QJ


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Robert used Charlies miniQJ at Bristol I think. If its good enough for him, its good enough for me.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 18, 2009)

Either Tiled QJ if you have larger hands and no money, Mefferts if you have money and Mini QJ if you have small hands. I preferably use the Tiled QJ. Mmmmmm thick tiles.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Either Tiled QJ if you have larger hands and no money, Mefferts if you have money



Mefferts and QJ are the same thing.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 18, 2009)

No, QJ is a cheaper knock off version of Mefferts.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Either Tiled QJ if you have larger hands and no money, Mefferts if you have money
> ...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

My friend has the most awesome Mefferts. <3
But QJ is way better for what its worth.
Not sure about mini QJ


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 18, 2009)

you could do ES with springs if you want something cheap and good


----------



## kooixh (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> No, QJ is a cheaper knock off version of Mefferts.





PatrickJameson said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Either Tiled QJ if you have larger hands and no money, Mefferts if you have money
> ...



alright what type of QJ is this the video look like a mini QJ
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stickered QJ!!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Dec 18, 2009)

Get Meffert's

i heard (though not sure) mini QJ core breaks... not sure as i said


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 18, 2009)

What about a lanlan 4x4x4? I heard those were also good...


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2009)

I ordered a LanLan a few weeks back, but it hasn't arrived yet.

According to some people on an asian forum,
There is a 4x4 that is said to be superior to all previously listed.

However, it's forbidden to discuss such cubes.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

4Chan said:


> I ordered a LanLan a few weeks back, but it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> According to some people on an asian forum,
> There is a 4x4 that is said to be superior to all previously listed.
> ...



I accidently ordered this forbidden cube. I thought it was a regular QJ. Its supposed to be v good though. I'll have to wait and see if it can ko my tiled QJ from pole position.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

God's 4x4?
I MUST HAVE


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 18, 2009)

From my experience, mini QJs can vary very much. I've tried really good ones and really bad ones. But one common problem seems to be that they get loose (maybe too loose) after a while.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say Meffert's. I have a white and a black. The white I have had for over a year now, and is still going strong. The black is also really good now, but took longer to break in.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 18, 2009)

Mini QJ by a long shot. Just the best hands down when broken in.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd go for Mefferts. To me QJ has a weird feel.


----------



## Parity (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> No, QJ is a cheaper knock off version of Mefferts.



No it is not a knock off and it is better.


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 19, 2009)

Parity said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > No, QJ is a cheaper knock off version of Mefferts.
> ...



cheaper as in it breaks easier


----------



## Boz (Dec 19, 2009)

just got my lan lan, like it more than my qj


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

Well you've already had eastsheen & rubik's & broke both of those, I'd recommend mini QJ.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Parity said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > No, QJ is a cheaper knock off version of Mefferts.
> ...


How is it not a KO? Did Mefferts not patent their design?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> God's 4x4?
> I MUST HAVE



...but you're not God.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 20, 2009)

mini QJ FTW!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree. Mini QJ is amazing. I just got mine today and I love it. It's so much better than a Rubik's 4x4.


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



Don't they both use Rubik's ball-core mechanism?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 20, 2009)

Edward said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Yeah they do, and every 3x3 uses the original Rubik's mechanism, so they're all KOs.


----------



## kooixh (Dec 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



the patent expired


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 20, 2009)

get all of them


----------



## zevipa (Dec 20, 2009)

get a YJ from popbuying, its a v-cube 4 and is amazing


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 20, 2009)

zevipa said:


> get a YJ from popbuying, its a v-cube 4 and is amazing



lol, there is no v-4 yet!


----------



## fariq (Dec 20, 2009)

I think what zevipa means is, it has the design of the V-4, which is basically a V-6 with less pieces.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 20, 2009)

zevipa said:


> get a YJ from popbuying, its a v-cube 4 and is amazing





fariq said:


> I think what zevipa means is, it has the design of the V-4, which is basically a V-6 with less pieces.



Careful guys. New rules.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2009)

RUBIKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 20, 2009)

Could anyone post a direct link to a "Mini QJ" I'd like to get one as people are hyping them quite alot, I don't care as long as its better than Eastsheen..


----------



## Truncator (Dec 21, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> Could anyone post a direct link to a "Mini QJ" I'd like to get one as people are hyping them quite alot, I don't care as long as its better than Eastsheen..


http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168


----------



## pappas (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a mini QJ off c4u and it wasnt great at the start but after lubing it with siilicone spray it's great.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 21, 2009)

kooixh said:


> the patent expired



I don't want to be annoying, but can you change your avatar? I see your posts and think to myself, "when did I post that?"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)

ｙｏｕ　ｇｕｙｓ　ａｒｅ　ａｌｌ　ｉｄｉｏｔｓ。　ｔｈｅ　ＱＪ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｍｅｆｆｅｒｔ、ｓ　ｋｎｏｃｋｏｆｆ。　ｔｈｅｙ　ａｒｅ　ｐｒｏｄｕｃｅｄ　ｂｙ　ｔｈｅ　ｓａｍｅ　ｃｏｍｐａｎｙ。



ＥＤＩＴ：　ｏｈ　ｃｒａｐ　ｉ　ｍｅａｎｔ　＂ｎｏｔ＂　ｎｏｔ　＂ｎｏｗ＂


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ｙｏｕ　ｇｕｙｓ　ａｒｅ　ａｌｌ　ｉｄｉｏｔｓ。　ｔｈｅ　ＱＪ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｗ　ｍｅｆｆｅｒｔ、ｓ　ｋｎｏｃｋｏｆｆ。　ｔｈｅｙ　ａｒｅ　ｐｒｏｄｕｃｅｄ　ｂｙ　ｔｈｅ　ｓａｍｅ　ｃｏｍｐａｎｙ。



ｃｏｏｌ　ｓｔｏｒｙ　ｂｒｏ


----------



## kooixh (Dec 21, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> kooixh said:
> 
> 
> > the patent expired
> ...



ok


----------

